# W-9 on Ebay



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Chief.
Here's one for you. If you want to buy this one I could go get it for you and store it for you till you could come down and pick it up. Yes of coarse there would be storage fees that could be worked out. I could take it to a few pulls for you to see how it does for storage payments       He sent me some other pictures and it does look like a fairly good one.
Just let know if I can help:lmao:   
http://i23.ebayimg.com/03/i/01/7f/57/1b_1_b.JPG

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3803850171&category=45010

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Not bad Chief you should jump on it and casemans deal dont sound to bad. 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice tractor. I wouldn't mind having this one myself.  

HAHAHA

:homereat:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Not bad Chief you should jump on it and casemans deal dont sound to bad.
> Jody *


It is a VERY nice looking tractor and appears to be in very good condition. Even has a pto! Unfortunately it is all the way up in Denver and I would surely be sleeping in the dog's house if I got involved in this deal. If it was closer, I would go take a looksee. I would love to have one, especially with the big bore sleeve and piston kit. 350 cubic inch 4 cylinder. 

I have attached an MPEG file of one of these W-9's running. Sounds cool! You can count the pistons firing.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry about the engine sound file. It is an MPEG and not allowed to be up loaded. I tried renaming it an mp3 file but the sytem still would not take it. If you guys want to here it; I need some help on just how to post it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

MP3 WORKS FINE. Maybe it was too large of a file?

LISTEN TO HOMER TALK ABOUT FATHERHOOD AND MAG WHEELS.

  
:homereat:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Chief, call me ---- I will help you out, bro.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

File size is 179 K. I got run to take a look at a job and check on one of my customers, but will be back this afternoon.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well here is another one, now you can toss a coin to which direction to head.    
caseman-d

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=61742&query=retrieval


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Andy, I emailed you the W-9 wave file and a really funny video for the Hot Tub thread. You will get a good chuckle out of the Hot Tub video!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Fixed and added wav and avi files to attachment list*

HERE IT IS


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HERE IS THE HOT TUB VIDEO.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

couldn't get that one to open


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I see nothing on the tractor Mpeg and a lady taking 2 steps down a hall on the romance one. Does not seem complete?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i can't get it to open either


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It works for me. I double clicked on it; then selected open, and then used Winamp to play it. I would think you can use Window Media Player to play it too.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I see nothing on the tractor Mpeg and a lady taking 2 steps down a hall on the romance one. Does not seem complete? *



:ditto: Same here just a woman takeing a few steps down a hall. The tractor motor works though.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *:ditto: Same here just a woman takeing a few steps down a hall. The tractor motor works though.
> Jody *


I am not sure about the how men screw up romance file but it is just a little over 2 Mb in size so you may need to download it and then play it on your Windows Media Player.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I see what the problem is Andy. Somehow you did not get the entire file. The file you have posted is only 212K and the entire file is 2.07Mb. I can send it to you again or have you fixed the reply page so an .avi that size can be posted?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Did you guys get it figured out yet?


----------

